
Ask HN: Why you left your job for starting a startup? - glua
What attracted you to jump into the startup world, that you didn&#x27;t have at a regular job?
======
JohnFen
In my own company, I get to decide what work I'm doing, what the production
schedule is, what the processes are, my working conditions, and so forth.

But mostly it's the "what work I'm doing" part.

The advantage to working for someone else is that there are a ton of things
you don't have to pay any attention to. So, when I'm between entrepreneurial
projects or am just in a "low energy" period, I work for someone else.
Eventually, though, the "itch" returns and I'll start a new company.

~~~
glua
I guess you consider "I get to decide what work I'm doing" as freedom
(advantage) in case of your own company?

Do you think it is even more bosses that you have as the entrepreneur (in the
form of your customers) who indirectly dictate you what you need to do?

~~~
JohnFen
No, I don't think that way, although I do understand that others can
reasonably frame it in those terms.

If I'm working on a product that I am interested in on its own terms, 99% of
the time what I want to do lines up very well with what my customers want, so
they aren't really "dictating" anything.

~~~
glua
I agree.

If it lines up with potential customers, that might be a signal for
founder/market fit.

